# Newbie needs advice on 13 ft tributary or superpuma...



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Yup a Super Puma is narrow. An awesome boat for technical runs. I have a 2013 Super Puma, many fond memories....

For the rivers you listed and a growing family, the wider Tributary is probably the better way to go in my opinion... but if y’all aren’t that fat or big boned a super puma is a blast.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Some more photos for ya. Ohh a Tributary will wheelie like a standard 13foot raft (see photo of the blue Otter). a Super Puma is tough to wheelie.


----------



## ronedog (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks for the reply and especially the pics...I haven't seem many pics of 6 people in the boat, but that dosen't look too bad...tad bit crowded, but not too much...we are a leanish family...I'm 210lbs 6'0 and I tell my wife theirs a sweet six pack hidden behind my gut just for her! We're a pretty athletic group and stay active. It looks like my family would certainly fit in this fine for the next few years while we find out if we really like this....I think the kids will love it...I already do, but they've never been exposed to it. I've never seen a raft wheelie like that...would that happen on those rivers I listed, or is it more of a problem on the rivers that have drops off boulders/cliffs, etc?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey ronedog,
Trib 13 owner here.


If you primarily want to run with the whole fam, I'd recommend a Trib 14 (or other similar 14' raft). 13' is awesome for 4 regularly, 6 occasionally, and 8 rarely (did it 3 weeks ago on the Lochsa and it was a blast). If you're out for frequent day runs on wider rivers, you'll add more creature comforts and will need more space.

Small, technical, busy rivers tend to allow you to add less gear so you stay fast and light.


The SP has a narrower bow, which means people tend to sit farther back and can make it feel more crowded if you're cruising. The Trib has a big, round bow (allowing for the wheelies) and more hang-out space. No, wheelies are a function of really loading up the rear tube and then using hydraulics or a bow line to pull the bow out of the water. So much fun...do it on a lake and then you'll be comfortable should you ever flip on a river.

I'd agree with the FlyingDutchman...for the rivers you listed and a growing family, go Trib 13 or 14. My Trib 13 is the 2nd boat in my quiver for a family of 4. Big boat is a 156R.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll second the 14' tributary recommendation. I have had one for the last 12 years or so. I raised two kids on day floats with their friends and overnight family camping trips. . It has been a great boat for that use. 

A DRE modular fishing frame - front and rear hoops - allows me to get in many fishing days. 

The super puma is pretty small for your use description. The 13' trib would probably work fine, maybe a little tight for your family when they want to add a friend or two. The 14' is a great family boat, larger than necessary for day fishing.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

SBlue said:


> I'll second the 14' tributary recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> The 14' is a great family boat, larger than necessary for day fishing.





...but not so large as to be unwieldy.


We started with a 16' Maravia and then the 156R for a family of four. They were both too big for our family for day runs. Got the 13.0 Trib for daytime family trips.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Agreed, the 14' handles fine as a fishing rig.


----------



## Bwick84 (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a Super Puma and absolutely love it, probably the funnest boat I own. However, I agree with the others, I'd recommend a 14ft Trib for what you described.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Ditto go with the 13 or 14 Tributary.


----------



## skivan (Apr 5, 2019)

that super puma deal sounds pretty good at $2500 w frame and warranty. however i'm in the same spot and went with the recommended 14' trib for day stretches (fishing and paddling) and family multidays. no regrets so far, and my buddy w a super puma looks longingly at my extra space.


----------



## ronedog (Jul 12, 2019)

That's great advice and thank you for the help. I've been going back and forth...on that super puma deal...the frame is fully loaded, but no thwarts on the boat, or paddles, I was thinking I could buy it for the frame....but I'd have to turn around and sell the boat to use the funds to get a 14'....trying to talk myself into getting something now to get on the water, but think I'd better wait and get what works best for the family in the longer run.


In the meantime I did some more research on some 14' rafts. And came to a few conclusions. There are potentially 3 boats in my price range. Saturn 14', Vanguard 14 self bailing, and Aire Tributary. In order for me to get the fishing frame with it and stay in my price range, I'm going to have to hope for a good deal on a used one of those three...is my guess. I priced out a new saturn with the NRS fishing frame and 3 seats...$4500....just a bit outside for me. I've read through this forum on posts about saturns and found a lot of mixed reviews...some love em, some hate em. For my use, I will 95% of the time be on class II or III and family fishing/rafting...I like the idea of the rigid floor that saturn and vanguard claim...I suppose this rigid floor would allow me to save some money on an nrs frame without having to put in a standing platform...is that true? Has anyone used these rafts and stood in them to fish out of? What about the tributary? Would I need to have the standing platform on the nrs fram with the tributary? Lastly, If I'm in the "used" market, when is the best time to find deals...will I be better looking in the fall or winter for a 14' with fishing frame? thanks for the help!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

ronedog said:


> That's great advice and thank you for the help. I've been going back and forth...on that super puma deal...the frame is fully loaded, but no thwarts on the boat, or paddles, I was thinking I could buy it for the frame....but I'd have to turn around and sell the boat to use the funds to get a 14'....trying to talk myself into getting something now to get on the water, but think I'd better wait and get what works best for the family in the longer run.
> 
> 
> In the meantime I did some more research on some 14' rafts. And came to a few conclusions. There are potentially 3 boats in my price range. Saturn 14', Vanguard 14 self bailing, and Aire Tributary. In order for me to get the fishing frame with it and stay in my price range, I'm going to have to hope for a good deal on a used one of those three...is my guess. I priced out a new saturn with the NRS fishing frame and 3 seats...$4500....just a bit outside for me. I've read through this forum on posts about saturns and found a lot of mixed reviews...some love em, some hate em. For my use, I will 95% of the time be on class II or III and family fishing/rafting...I like the idea of the rigid floor that saturn and vanguard claim...I suppose this rigid floor would allow me to save some money on an nrs frame without having to put in a standing platform...is that true? Has anyone used these rafts and stood in them to fish out of? What about the tributary? Would I need to have the standing platform on the nrs fram with the tributary? Lastly, If I'm in the "used" market, when is the best time to find deals...will I be better looking in the fall or winter for a 14' with fishing frame? thanks for the help!


Just to confuse you more: the Super Puma is an awesome fishing-only boat, and an awesome paddle-only boat with a crew of 4-5. And it also has a nice, stiff floor you can stand on. It's just not the best do-everything boat, not a big family boat, not a camping boat.



You could consider buying the SP and keep your eyes open for a deal on a 14' boat. 

Best time? You can never find a deal when you need to find a deal. Deals always pop up when you're not looking for them. Have some spare cash salted away. Best time to buy a boat is now so you can boat the rest of this summer.


----------

